# How Europe Is Indebted To The Sikhs (Bhupinder Singh)



## spnadmin (Apr 4, 2010)

*How Europe is Indebted to the Sikhs (Bhupinder Singh)
*
_Comments from British Generals_

These quotes are from my book, How Europe is Indebted to  the Sikhs - Role of Sikhs in Europe http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/2930247126/smallbusin0f7-20    during WW II, Vol. II.
- Bhupinder Singh (Holland) 

Lt.General   Sir Reginald Savory K.G.T., C.B., D.S.O., M.C. states in a letter to  Mrs.G.Scott, Scientific Section, House of Commons Library:


"...   I have known Sikhs to pick bullets out of their turbans during and after  battle. In fact the turban absorbs the shock of a bullet possibly rather  better than a tin helmet. If the turban is properly tied,  it will also  form an effective buffer too, for instance from a toss  from a motor bicycle.


During  World War 1, when the  steel helmet was first introduced, we British Officers  of Sikh  Regiments tried to persuade our men to wear them, but they steadfastly  refused, and have done so ever since."


A letter  from Major  General B.W.Key, C.B., D.S.O., M.C. to Gyani Sundar Singh Sagar  states:


"... At the outbreak of World War II I  was serving at  A.H.Q. (Army Headquarters). Shortly after I was sent  for by the C.  in C. General Sir Robert Cassells. He asked me if  the Sikh Regiment  was prepared to wear steel helmets. I replied  that they had not done  so in World War I, that it was contrary to  their religion, that we  had never interfered with religious tenets,  and was it worthwhile  arousing strong feelings to reduce head injuries by an infinitesimal  proportion? I also pointed out that the  Sikh Pagri (Turban) was a  very good protection in itself to head  wounds.


This latter  point I would emphasise as regards  riding motor bicycles. There is  no question that the Pagri offers  greater protection than an ordinary  hat
or cap.


The  reasons given above were accepted by the  C. in C. India. Sikhs did not have to wear steel helmets, and I hope  the same reasons will satisfy  the Government."

A letter  from Col. H.A.Hughes, D.S.O.,  M.B.E., D.L., and J.P. to Gyani Sundar  Singh Sagar:


"Thank  you for your letter of 6th August 1975  enclosing Sir Reginald Savory's letter. May I say I entirely agree  with all that the General  says. I was in the 2nd Royal Battalion  Sikh Regiment during the  Frontier Campaign of 1936-38 on the  N.W.Frontier of India.

My  Regiment consisted entirely of  Sikhs and of course they always wore the Khaki Safa (Turban to the  uninitiated!)

During World  War II I commanded the 4/16th  Punjab Regiment from the battle of El  Alamein to Tunis. In this  battalion I had a company of Sikhs plus hose in H.Q. Company. They  all wore the Safa and I certainly had no more head wounds in this  battalion than in any other battalion in  which the soldiers were  wearing steel helmets.


In Great  Britain we claim to support  religious tolerance. Why therefore should we try to force someone to  do something which is definitely  against
his religious convictions?


The  Sikhs have  fought for us in so many campaigns and laid down their lives for us  - I consider that we owe them a great deal and have now  a chance to repay our debts in a small way by allowing them to wear Turbans instead  ofcrash helmets while driving motor cycles.


I  give  you my full support in your struggle to get exemption and wish  you the best of luck."



In "The Sikh Regiment In The Second  World  War" by Colonel F.T. Birdwood, O.B.E., the last words of the   foreword of this book written by General Sir Frank Messervy,   K.C.S.I., K.B.E., C.B., D.S.O. state


"Finally we that live  on  can never forget those comrades who, in giving their lives, gave  so  much that are great and good to the story of the Sikh Regiment.  No  living glory can transcend that of their supreme sacrifice. May they  rest in peace.


In the last Two World Wars 83,005  turban  wearing Sikh soldiers were killed and 109,045 were wounded.  They all  died or were wounded for the freedom of Britain and the  World,  enduring shellfire with no other protection but the turban,  the  symbol of their faith."



Turban vs. Helmet

In  the  early days of World II (1939-1945) the Sikh Regimental Center,then known  as 10th Battalion the Sikh Regiment, was stationed in  Nowshera (now in Pakistan),  when I got enrolled in June 1940.


I  recollect that Maj Gern  Kilroy (who had earlier commanded its No: 4 Company as a Captain) was  deputed by the Army HQ (then called General HQ) to visit the  Training Center to convince and persuade the Sikh  soldiers being drafted  to the European War Zone, to wear helmets  (even over their turbans) to  protect themselves from sustaining  head injuries. The entire gathering opposed  the idea.


Ultimately  he came forward with a bet that let any  one soldier accompany me to the battle field where heavy shelling is  going on. If that person yet refuses to wear a helmet, I will reward  him with Rs. 100 and in  case he then wares it, he will pay me Rs.1  only for losing the bet.  (In those days a soldier's monthly salary  was only Rs.16).


He  was astounded to see that all the listeners  raised their hands, in acceptance of the challenge. He left the stage  with a smile and  submitted his findings to Army HQ, where the idea  was nipped in the  bud for good.

- Gurbachan Singh Bedi, Ottawa,  Canada.


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Apr 6, 2010)

French postcard depicting the arrival of 15th Sikh Regiment in France during World War I. The post card reads, "Gentlemen of India marching to chasten the German hooligans"







Sikh pipe band marching through France in 1914.





Sikh soldiers using gas masks while defending Ieper in April, 1915. On 22nd April 1915 at 5 p.m. the 2nd Battle of Ypres began with the first successful gas attack in history





French woman gives flower to marching Sikh soldier during WWI






Sikh soldiers of the 8th Army with local boys in San Felice.






Sikh soldier of the 11th Sikh Regiment with a captured Nazi flag in Italy at the end of the Second World War.


----------



## Admin (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! Thank you for sharing such a wonderful collection...


----------

